# Digi-Dazzle



## DaniCakes (Aug 3, 2010)

Are any of you ladies getting any of the lippies from the Digi-Dazzle collection? If so, give me some suggestions please. I saw the collection on the website. Has anyone swatched the lippies or seen them in person?


----------



## Lovey99 (Aug 4, 2010)

I bought a lipstick last month.  It was on sale at Nordstrom for their Anniversay sale.  I have Baby's on Fire.  The lipstick is decent; it is a little drying.  There are reports of a lot of glitter left on the lips after use, but I didn't have that problem.  The lipstick is smooth, not at all gritty.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 4, 2010)

Check the Digi-Pop thread.  A lot of people bought the Dazzle lipsticks through that collection when it was exclusive to Nordstrom last month.


----------



## Babylard (Aug 4, 2010)

Love hot sass!


----------



## Foxxydiva (Aug 9, 2010)

I purchased Hellraiser and I'm loving it paired with Vino or Currant lip liner.


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 10, 2010)

Troublemaker.. my new favourite pink lip.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 25, 2010)

I just caught the vapors... I want Baby's On Fire before it disappears.


----------



## suuzieq (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh gosh..these lipsticks are my new lemming


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (May 14, 2011)

was able to snatch up snazzy recently...me likes!


----------



## Rikers Girl (Oct 15, 2014)

Looking to purchase any lipstick,  even used.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 15, 2014)

Rikers Girl said:


> Looking to purchase any lipstick, even used.


 Please post ISO requests in the Clearance Bin only


----------

